
Lawns are the No. 1 irrigated ‘crop’ in America. They need to die - howard941
https://grist.org/article/lawns-are-the-no-1-agricultural-crop-in-america-they-need-to-die/
======
Akinato
Yes it may not nourish our bodies, but the green space nourishes our souls and
our brains.

If we want to do away with lawns, we'll need to make large strides forward in
regards to our public spaces and parks.

------
Fjolsvith
I wonder how much oxygen is contributed to the atmosphere by lawns.

